# Nozzles Photofiltre Studio



## Dagy (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir hier jemand erklären,wie ich selber gemachte Bilder als Nozzles bei Photofiltre Studio einfügen kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus 
Dagy


----------

